# MyCanal app pour Apple TV 4?



## Tex-Twil (9 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
j'aimerais m'acheter une ATV4 mais je voudrais savoir si l'app officielle MyCanal existe aussi pour l'Apple TV 4 pour que je puisse regarder canal + en direct avec mon abonnement.

Si non, est-ce qu'on perd bcp en qualité d'image si je stream via mon mac ou iPad avec AirPlay ?

merci,
Tex


----------



## titigrou (9 Novembre 2015)

Hello!

Je l'ai achetée aujourd'hui, et la seule application Canal+ que je vois c'est CANALPLAY, films séries et dessins animés en streaming.
N'ayant pas d'abonnement Canal plus je ne peux pas tester!

J'ai essayé le streaming iPad avec airplay, c'est pas mal, mais il faut que ta vidéo soit de bonne qualité sinon tu le vois direct...


----------



## Tex-Twil (9 Novembre 2015)

ok merci, ça donne quoi la qualité si tu stream canal plus en clair (ou du replay gratuit) de l'app mycanal ?

merci


----------



## titigrou (14 Novembre 2015)

J'ai essayé avec l'application orange, ça marche mais c'est pas idéal... Ça lag par moment, c'est pas du tout optimal.


----------



## Tex-Twil (15 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
pour info, j'ai reçu l'Apple TV et le streaming via l'app iPad MyCanal fonctionne tres bien avec une tres bonne qualité


----------

